# Rice and patotes digestive problems, why ?



## Michał (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello,

Im suffering from PI-IBS type C.

I follow FODMaP protocol but there is one, well... maybe two things that I cant figure it out. 
Everything is quite good until I dont eat rice or potatoes. Im supposed that the problem is starch ( ressistant starch, amylose and amylopectin ? ) content of this products. Or maybe something else ? Im not diagnosed properly, but based on my sympthoms (different from IBS) I really think that I can have some serious problems with gluten. At this moment I'm gluten free.

Food detective test has shown no intollerences for potatoes and rices.

Another intresting fact is, that I'm really good with millet groats, very popular grain in my country - Poland. And again, why ? In fact its so starchy.
There are no issue with rice cakes, corn pasta, cornflakes and other high processed food based on rice or corn.

Could you help me to anserw the next question: "What is the mysterious ingrindient which causes my miserable life ? "








Im really opened for some futher food experiments on myself, just need some fresh and smart ideas.

Thank you for your time.

Regards,
Michał


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Brown rice, white rice or both? Do you have an immediate reaction to them? What are your symptoms?


----------



## Michał (Jun 20, 2016)

jaumeb said:


> Brown rice, white rice or both? Do you have an immediate reaction to them? What are your symptoms?


White ( basmanti, parabolied and normal ), brown too. I havent tried jasmine one or short waxy rice like for sushi.

Reactions 2-3 hours after eating. Typical symptoms from digestive tract like bloating, gases, cramps, abdominal pain, lack of apetite, and it can lasts till evening next day.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

What about quinoa?

It seems to me that it has to be the starch that, for some reason, is present in a form that causes more symptoms in potatoes and rice.


----------



## Michał (Jun 20, 2016)

Its a dinner time so I will try it, but I'm more about to find a scientific explanations than "just" ( its much of course) another source of carbs.

What specific is in rice and potatoes, that isnt in millet ? I can eat 450 grams of boiled millet and its ok, but 160 g boiled potatoes make me bloated. 
It all are starches, but not the same for sure.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I was thinking that millet might be packet with fibers that somehow mitigate the effect of the starch.


----------



## Michał (Jun 20, 2016)

jaumeb said:


> I was thinking that millet might be packet with fibers that somehow mitigate the effect of the starch.


Unfortunetly, millet groat is really low in fiber.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

My app says 8.5 g for millet vs 3.5 for brown rice.


----------



## Michał (Jun 20, 2016)

Millet groat in Poland has around 3 grams


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

There are different kinds of starches, but I haven't looked into that.


----------

